# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Bia Tô Sài Gòn - Bạn đã thử chưa?

## nguyetnt

Bạn đã bao giờ thử uống bia bằng tô chưa? Hãy cùng thử cảm giác này tại Bia Tô Sài Gòn, một quán nhậu tại khu vực Bình Thạnh vừa mới được khai trương gần đây nhưng đang được nhiều người đến ủng hộ về sự lạ mắt, cá tính của quán.


Điểm đặc biệt của quán ngoài việc uống bia bằng tô thì Ẩm Thực & Giải Trí nghĩ rằng thì chỉ cần nghe tên quán thì bạn cũng đã biết rồi. Ngoài ra, quán còn được trang trí rất dân dã để tạo cho thực khách cảm giác thoải mái khi "nâng ly" cùng bạn bè, gia đình.


Thực đơn của Bia Tô Sài Gòn rất đa dạng và các bạn có thể thử qua các món như: Đậu Hủ Bia Tô, Gỏi Xoài Tôm Khô, Bò Nướng Ông Tre, Kho Quẹt, Càng Ghẹ Rang Muối Ớt... Món kho quẹt thì các bạn nên gọi thêm dĩa cơm nóng ăn nữa cho "vừa và đủ" luôn nhé (bữa trước hỏi có cơm cháy mà quán không có, 2 món này mà kết hợp với nhau thì tuyệt vời. he he).

Bữa lo "cạn tô" liên tục nên Ẩm Thực & Giải Trí quen chụp lại menu, các bạn có thể xem một số món ăn và giá ở phần Gallery hình ảnh bên dưới nhé.


Điều đặc biệt dành cho độc giả của Ẩm Thực & Giải Trí là khi đến quán các bạn sẽ được giảm 5% trên tổng hóa đơn nhé. Hãy cùng bạn bè, gia đình cùng nâng ly tại Bia Tô Sài Gòn và tận hưởng cảm giác "huynh mời muội một tô", "em mời đại ca một chén" hay "cạn chén"... nhé.

Bia Tô Sài Gòn
146B Ung Văn Khiêm, Phường 25, Bình Thạnh.
Từ 12am đến 11:30pm hàng ngày.
Điện thoại: 0903 703 304 (anh Hải) - 0908 348 831 (anh Phi)
Fanpage: Bia Tô S

>>* Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Bia Tô Sài Gòn*


Tham khảo thêm các quán bia ở Sai gòn tại Quán bia ở Sài Gòn - Quan bia o Sai Gon

----------


## lunas2

đồ nhắm tuyệt cú mèo

----------

